# Club Suggestions around San Jose/Cupertino



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone suggest a chill and friendly club around the San Jose area? I've been riding for a couple of years and I would like to try cycling in more social settings. This would include group rides and eventually races. I am not particularly fast (but not super slow), so Cat 5 is still some time away.

I have had my eye on San Jose Bicycling Club and Los Gatos Bicycle Racing Club. I think the Tuesday Crits would be fun, but I don't want to get skewered if I don't know all the race etiquettes. Also, it's for members only, so I would want to know what I'm getting into. Can anyone offer their thoughts (pros/cons/suggestions)?

If you're a member of a club, would you mind telling me a little about the atmosphere, ride pace, general feelings towards newbies, etc?

Thanks! Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I believe LGBRC is invite only.

Race "etiquette" is mostly for safety. It's not just being polite, it is important. But every racer was a newbie once, and most can still remember it. So any club you join should have riders who can mentor you. Speaking of mentoring, the early bird crits in January are a really good place to learn racing. They have experienced racers who ride along and mentor.

Larger clubs like Webcor/Alto Velo have 'A' and 'B' rides. The B ride is slower and thus more newbie friendly. If you have zero group riding experience, you might try some of the faster "touring" club group rides first.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I have ridden with some touring clubs before, so I have some group riding experience, but probably not enough to make me comfortable in the middle of a high speed peloton. 

I will keep an eye out for other "mentor events." I wish I made it to the Early Bird Crits, it sounds like it would have been an awesome experience.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This thread might help you find a club.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm a bit biased toward SJBC, but I can give you some insight given your background. The club does a ton of events (Tuesday Night Crits, Winter Series, Vuelta de San Jose, etc.). Within all these events we try to give numerous opportunities for individuals new to racing an chance to learn and grow.

For example with our Tuesday Night's, we split people into 3 groups (A's, B's and C's) depending on their experience. For the B's and C's we have mentors riding with them to help them learn how to ride more effectively in packs and how to be safe while racing. In the past we've seen some tremendous growth from people who started in the C's at the beginning (May) and finished up in the A's (August) by the end of the series. We do the same sort of categorization for the Winter Series and Vuelta as well.

To participate in any SJBC event you have to be a member. This is a insurance requirement and something that's important for the safety of the club and rider. However, do note that we have a lot of other clubs represented on our roster (Los Gatos, ACTC, Webcor, TBS, ICCC, Specialized Juniors, etc.) due to the fact we host so many events and they provide great opportunities to train and learn.

Feel free to contact me if you have any additional questions. 

-Thanks,

Todd Manley
SJBC President


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I race for LGBRC and anyone can join. You are welcome to come out to the weekly Sunday ride were anyone (non-club members included) can join us for a ride. Then you can get a feel for if you want to join the club or not. All 3 clubs LGBRC, Alto Velo and SJBC are open membership. You should think about joining one sooner then later since most clubs are getting their new kits now. So there maybe some extra kits that were ordered. But once they are gone you may have to wait until next year to buy your kit if there isn't a second order.

LGBRC has two rides, one on Saturday (members only) and the Sunday ride as I mentioned previously. There is another unofficial Thursday ride around the Lexington reservoir in Los Gatos which is like a race which will probably be starting up once we get back to DST. The club rides are at a moderate pace but do get fast for things like sprints or KOM points. But we have regroup points and wait for people.

Keep an eye out on:

http://www.ncncaracing.com/forum/

You may see announcements for paid skill clinics like the early birds. If you are looking for a touring group, then I would take a look at the Western Wheelers. Also you don't have to race to join LGBRC, SJBC or Alto Velo.


----------

